# My first makeup artist job - Lamborghini show!



## rebekah (May 3, 2007)

Hi, I don't know if I'm posting this in the right spot but I have always been doing makeup on myself and my friends (MAC, NARS, and Ben Nye only
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) anyhow, and my friend just offered me the opportunity to do makeup on models for a Lamborghini show in Atlanta. 
This is my first time doing makeup professionally and my friend is going to be providing more makeup and stuff but is there any tips out there or advice that anyone can give me I'm so nervous! 
Ashton Kutcher and Demi Moore are going to be there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANK YOU!


-REBEKAH


----------



## mzreyes (May 3, 2007)

OT: take pics and post em if you can please!


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 3, 2007)

Are they all wearing the same outfit or different ones?  Try to make the girls look slightly different from each other with a harmonizing feature like smokey eyes in different colors or similar lip colors


----------



## rebekah (May 4, 2007)

No, the models are for a designer that is going to be there I think so they  would be wearing different clothes.


----------

